# D&D ES-31 vs ES-67 operated at 96Volts



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I haven't seen any curves, or have any official numbers, but a lower voltage motor can give you higher RPMs for a given voltage than a higher voltage motor will. 

On my bug my ES-31B gives me (in 2nd gear) ~50 mph @ 132V, ~45 mph @ 120V, ~40mph @ 108V, ~35 mph @ 96V, ~30 @ 72V

Max safe RPM on 31B is 6K, do you know what it is for the 67?


----------



## Kptn_Chaos (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi,

no, the only info you get is that the ES-67 has [email protected] and the ES-31 has [email protected]. No information about power ofer amps or rpm over amps.

Thats the reason I want to compare the powercurves of the two motors.

I need about 3500rpm to drive 85kmh in 5th gear with the according torque.

Martin


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

What are you going to put the motor into? Application? You thinking of the D&D because you can get one cheap? or is it because you think it is a good motor choice?


----------



## Kptn_Chaos (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi there,

its for a VW Polo , curb weight 1000kg.

If one of them would be a suitable motor is my question. Without any further info about the motors I cant tell if it would be a good choice. Of nearly all ther motors I can get the performance curve out of the internet, but D&D. The L91-4003 would work as far as I went throgh the data. But there is no data of the D&Ds.

And no, I wont get it cheap. Its just that someone in Germany is selling his ES-31 and I would not have to take care of transport and custom. From the little info I got I would preffer the ES-67. But as I said, no infos, no comparism.

Martin


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Honesty, for a car that size and weight I'd for sure look for a good used Warp9 or even a new one. The warp motors are excellent motors and would suit your needs well. I have a Warp9, GE 9", two older model Kostov 11" interpole motors, two military starter/generators and one small D&D SepEx motor for my Cushman Truckster. I have a couple Kelly Controllers for Beta Testing, One other for Beta Testing (today actually) and a Synkromtive controller which is my favorite. 

Pete 

All for a VW Beetle sized vehicle. Don't bother with the D&D motors unless you are upgrading a Golf Cart or Gem style vehicle. Some are using them in their cars but I would never recommend that as they are designed for small utility sized vehicles like the industrial cart, Cushman style and Gems, Golf carts and NEV vehicles.

If you want a serious motor with the ability to provide serious power for your street machine then go with GE, Kostov, or Warp9. Not the weeny motors.


----------



## Kptn_Chaos (Apr 4, 2011)

I know.

But the biggest size that will fit is 8". Everything bigger gets in touch with the cardan shaft. 

The car isn´t supposed to go on the highway. its just going to be a shopping basket to avoid short trips with the ice. We are staying with the ice for all trips that will get the motor warm. The EV is going to do the short trips round town. Thats why it runns on lead acid instead of LiFe. Also its a beginners and learners object, also to check with our authorities to get ist legal. 

I dont want to put too much money in it. First to show that it is possible to be done with little money (I´ve been looking for used Forklift motors for the last six month. Nada in Germany)

Martin


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Martin
Sorry, I have also never see an D&D data...

But in your case, why so much question about data. Both motor will probably have similare efficiency and since you keep the transmission why bother about torque vs rpm?
Just downshift to have higher torque at wheel and upshift to have higher speed.

Also, please don't hesitate to go with a 120v systems. That will give you better performance.
Finally, take care about the lenght of this motor in your small car! (you probably know)


----------

